# Thinking of moving to the area...



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello all,

I'm currently a Cat III roadie and endurance mountain biker thinking of moving to the Seattle area. I'm just curious what the race scene is like up there and if there are any links to check out for race listings. Any links to some local racing teams where I could pick up more information?
.nathan.


----------



## DeaconBlues (Jan 2, 2003)

*Bring A Jacket--It's Cold & Wet Here!*



nathasm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm currently a Cat III roadie and endurance mountain biker thinking of moving to the Seattle area. I'm just curious what the race scene is like up there and if there are any links to check out for race listings. Any links to some local racing teams where I could pick up more information?
> .nathan.


www.pazzovelo.com

www.racecenter.com

www.buduracing.com

These should get you started.

Deek


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Here is one more link, http://www.wsbaracing.com/event_calendar.asp this is where you would have to register for your race number in washington state. Lists the events and the results. Oregon isn't far and you can check on the ORBA website for race informaiton. I know many racers that do some racing down there. Unfortunately, our USAA license is not usable in Canada yet because there are a number of great races up there and top notch Mountain Bike Racing.

In general, it isn't California or Boulder, but it is still good. Overall, I would say because of sheer number of riders there is more competition in Califronia, but probably not a difference in ability. I think the racing season and number of races is more numerous in California, but if you look at both Wasington and Oregon races, you will keep your schedule full with racing. 

In the fall, there is a meet the teams ride leaving from the Starbucks on Lake Washington Blvd in Seattle. This is just north of I-90 along the shores of Lake Washington. This is a good place to go in the off season to meet teams and see what suits you best. 

There are a couple of large teams in Seattle, Aurora Cycling, Broadmark, Recycled Cycles. If you go through the USAA website you can link on the webpages for these teams and email them to ask how strong their Mountain Bike Racing Teams are. I don't race Mountain Bikes, so a little investigation will help. 

Just get a good set of fenders with mud flaps for training rides when it rains. It is required by most teams for wet training rides.


----------

